# Student builds his own tank



## Craig (Apr 8, 2008)

Here's a story

[video=youtube;QH5eYCdheLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH5eYCdheLw&fmt=6[/video]

Apparently, it's legal to drive this tank on roads as long as you have a reflective triangle on the back...amazing, really.


----------



## Devin (Apr 8, 2008)

Are you sure this kid's name isn't John Conner?


----------



## Thomas2007 (Apr 8, 2008)

Cool - I want one.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 8, 2008)

a genius with too much free time on his hands.  I hope he gets into Cal tech or MIT on the graduate level.


----------



## jbergsing (Apr 14, 2008)

OK, now I'm interested in paintball! This pushes it to a whole new level! I'm envisioning a paintball cannon laden ultra lites filling the close air support role by strafing enemy strongholds!


----------

